# How Affectionate Can An Iguana Be?



## win231 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2022)

I'm gonna stick with mammals.


----------



## dobielvr (May 15, 2022)

Happy for him...but reptiles aren't my thing.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 15, 2022)

All creatures great and small.


----------

